# Night Fishing/Lantern Choices?



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Getting ready for our summer trip to the shore, I plan on doing more night fishing this year. That being said, what type of lanterns does everyone prefer? How many lumens would you recommend? I usually just use a head lamp, but am planning on being out later and kind of want a little more light back away from my rods.

Thanks for any advice...

joe


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

No lanterns! Lanterns spook fish. Yeah, yeah this will be followed by a million "I use lanterns and I catch fish". But you fish in front of a lantern where no lantern normally is you will cast shadows on the water and that spooks fish.

Get a good waterproof, light, small flashlight. Tie on a piece of string and where it around your neck. Turn it on and it points down where it won't shine on the water yet it will illuminate your reel and shine where you need to tie a knot or somesuch. When you need to aim it you can stick it in your mouth and manipulate it with your jaws to make it point where you want it. If your hands are full when you are done with it just drop it out of your mouth and it again points harmlessly down at the ground.

Headlights I don't like. They can only aim where your head goes. Not near as practical. Plus since it points where you are looking it is constantly panning across the water and shining in other people's eyes. I've had my corneas blasted on a dark night too many times by others wearing headlamps. I don't like them.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

i use a headlight also but only use the white light when i tie knots AWAY from the water. mine also has a red light if i need to look at my reels down by the water thats what i use.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

if you really want one I would recomend a LED rechargable one ...


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

I backpack and have for many years and as any good backpacker can understand there is a never ending quest to finding the right gear. Sources of illumination included. I have had many different types of lights, lanterns, headlamps, etc and I think that I have finally come as close to nirvana as I am going to get.

I bought a "el cheapo" headlamp for my child at one of the displays near the registers in Lowe's hardware. I think it was an Energizer, I have bought a few others of that particular once since, for like $15 bucks. I feel in love with it and took it for my own use.

It runs off AAA batteries and is LED so it has a long run time. The major reason I love this one is that the first click the red lights come on so you do not ruin your night vision. It also has flood and spotlight capabilities. You can adjust to wear over your head, hat, or even a helmet.

I have owned very expensive lights and this one is the most practical of them all.

I use it on the surf at night time and I don't see how anythng else could work better. Lanterns end up blinding me and whoever else is around. Flashlights are too cumbersome.

Think about a headlamp.


----------



## wvbud22 (Jun 9, 2011)

I must have the same one you have by your description. I usually wear it around my neck. Works good that way. Always clip a small led on a hat too.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

yerbyray said:


> I backpack and have for many years and as any good backpacker can understand there is a never ending quest to finding the right gear. Sources of illumination included. I have had many different types of lights, lanterns, headlamps, etc and I think that I have finally come as close to nirvana as I am going to get.
> 
> I bought a "el cheapo" headlamp for my child at one of the displays near the registers in Lowe's hardware. I think it was an Energizer, I have bought a few others of that particular once since, for like $15 bucks. I feel in love with it and took it for my own use.
> 
> ...


Ditto,

But do have the flashlight around my neck for tieing knots, etc.. I also prefer using the flashlight pointed upwards at night to see my line direction, The red/blue just does not seem to work out so good for these old eyes.


----------



## Alexy (Nov 1, 2010)

Oh also no gas lanterns are allowed on NPS beaches...
Couple of beach tips if your truck is running and the daytime running lights are on a slight depression of your emergency brake will shut them down on GM vehicles. 
Use a red LED light to keep your own night time vision OK and not kill everyone elses.


----------



## Excalibur (Oct 27, 2004)

When I surf fish at night, I wear an energizer LED headlamp but I rarely wind up turning it on. Occasionally, I may if I need to tie a knot or add a new shock leader. When doing that, I always turn away from the water and have the light pointing down to my hands. One thing you can do to really help your visibility is to go to the dollar store and buy a dozen glow bracelets that they normally sell for kids. I like taking those and cracking them to activate -- then I use electrical tape and tape them to the tips of my surf rods. I'll use one loop of tape right up near the tip and another down at the other end of the light stick. The sticks really help you see movement on your rod tips and don't interfere w/ sensitivity at all because they're very flexible.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

I have a Coleman lantern with a fluorescent tube...I would not recommend it. I use a head lamp. Pack extra batteries.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

I prefer the headlamp as well and use a black diamond storm. The three most important features I look for in one are being able to tilt downward, having a waterproof seal/gasket, and not having to cycle through all the light functions just to get to the red light each time you need it. Some other features that come second to that would be one that's regulated so the power/brightness is fairly continuous throughout the battery life, and a dimmer function is nice as well to conserve power.


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

No lanterns! Lanterns spook fish. Yeah, yeah this will be followed by a million "I use lanterns and I catch fish". But you fish in front of a lantern where no lantern normally is you will cast shadows on the water and that spooks fish.

I'am sure you have a whole lot of published data to support this theory


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

I use a headlamp that has the option of white light or black light. I love the black light option as I use florescent line and the black light doesn't crush your night vision plus the line really stands out at night in the black light if you need to tie a knot or (GULP) pick out a blow-up. 

I agree the white light will blind you or cast a shadow but its nice to have back at the truck if you're looking for something. The black light is THE BOMB!


----------



## joe l. (Jul 31, 2004)

Thanks for all the replies. Given everything said, maybe I will just stick with my headlamp for now. It works for tying knots, etc... and I'm gonna mull over the two ideas mentioned about the glow sticks and black light. As far as seeing the rod tips... either of those 2 ideas seem like good solutions to that.

Thanks again!


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

rabbitdog2 said:


> No lanterns! Lanterns spook fish. Yeah, yeah this will be followed by a million "I use lanterns and I catch fish". But you fish in front of a lantern where no lantern normally is you will cast shadows on the water and that spooks fish.
> 
> I'am sure you have a whole lot of published data to support this theory


Nope, just 40 years of experience. I know I've seen a dozen bites shut off when somebody came out on the jetty carrying a lantern and set it down close to me. In fact I can't remember one time when it happened that the bite did not slow down. At Indian River Inlet there's a sidewalk that runs along the rip-rap banks of the inlet. Numerous times I've had people walk behind me on the sidewalk carrying a lantern while I was fishing down on the rocks. If the fish were biting they'd stop. Sometimes for only a short period of time because the lantern went away. But it stopped.

I've never had it happen on the beach because I avoid lanterns like the bubonic plague. But I've seen bites stop when someone shined their headlights on the water. I'm convinced based upon my experience that lanterns would do the same, especially if they were close to the water.

Knowledge passed down by my mentors long before the internet and solidified by decades of doing it. Not as good as "published data" no doubt.

You might catch fish with a lantern shining behind you. But you'd catch more if you turned the thing off.

The only time lights are useful is when they create a shadow line or are bright enough to bring up bait. With the former that's a situation where a light shines on the water for an extended period of time if not constantly. The latter takes a whole lot more light than a lantern back at the truck will give off. Even then in both instances for best results you need to avoid getting between the light and the water and casting a moving shadow over the fish.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

There are numerous "unpublished reports" that if you shine your lights into the water at the Point at Cape Hatteras in spring and fall drum season you will have a whole new group of people you probably would prefer not to meet on a dark night looking to do "bad things" to you and who ever rode up with you At the very least you will have multiple people voicing their displeasure

It scares the critters in the water, learn to prepare things before it gets dark, 

Flashing lights shuts down the bite, which makes Plug and My reports published. Witnessed first hand, ask anyone who fishes for Big Drum and did so before this Internet thing came along........

Since Plug is 6'8 350 pounds of seriousness I will concur with his report 

So there we go published reports by a combined 85 years of surf fishing experience

Garbo out...


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Over on One Ball's website I found this: http://www.livestrong.com/article/143043-why-are-green-lights-good-fishing-lights/

Now I have to dig out my green filter for my petzel headlamp instead of using the "El Cheapo"

Technology is taking away a lot of fun....ever pee in the ocean under a green light?


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Garbo back

I you have ever been subjected by some well meaning fishermen wearing a headlamp and shining his light directly into your eyes on a dark night you will fore swear ever wearing a headlamp your self because they are extemely obnoxious to by standers, if you fish all by your self on a barren stretch of beach no problemo..........if you fish around other people it is pretty disrespectful shining lights in other peoples eyes at night and taking away their night vision.

Every one I know has a flashlight on a cord around your neck, they are small enough to hold in the crook of your neck if necessary and are bright enough to see where your line and and your neighbors lines are located.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Garboman said:


> Garbo back
> 
> I you have ever been subjected by some well meaning fishermen wearing a headlamp and shining his light directly into your eyes on a dark night you will fore swear ever wearing a headlamp your self because they are extemely obnoxious to by standers, if you fish all by your self on a barren stretch of beach no problemo..........if you fish around other people it is pretty disrespectful shining lights in other peoples eyes at night and taking away their night vision.
> 
> Every one I know has a flashlight on a cord around your neck, they are small enough to hold in the crook of your neck if necessary and are bright enough to see where your line and and your neighbors lines are located.


I know what you mean and that is why I use red filter on most of my outdoor lights.


----------



## Plug (Feb 5, 2004)

Garboman said:


> I you have ever been subjected by some well meaning fishermen wearing a headlamp and shining his light directly into your eyes on a dark night you will fore swear ever wearing a headlamp your self because they are extemely obnoxious to by standers.


Preach it brother. On a crowded inlet jetty swinging plugs through a rip with lots of tangled lines they ought to be illegal. It's always the Barneys hosing up your chit and it's always the Barneys wearing the headlamps. So you go to untangle it and what's he do at least three times during the process? Shine that f'n light in your face.

A few years back I'm standing in the line next to Big George and here comes this guy waltzing back from making his cast. He has his headlamp on and he's looking around like he's shopping for groceries at Food Lion, shining in everybody's direction. I holler, turn that f'n light off. Immediately the guy realizes his error and snaps it off. In a bit George says, "Is that you Arch?" "Yeah" came the sheepish reply. George: _"What the hell are you doing with that thing?"_ Arch: _"Somebody gave it too me."_ George: _"Well give the damn thing back."_

So it's not always the Barns.


----------



## Oldmulletbreath (Jan 7, 2006)

HEADLAMPS are great............................Just wear the damn thing around your neck

You don't need to see 1,000 yards with your flash light, more power is not always better, it can be quite annoying. Use a hi-vis line and a light cone of 30 yards is plenty.


----------

